# -AC-'s "get awesome" log



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

*About me:*

Hi everyone. Most of you probably know what I'm about but for anyone that doesn't know here is a bit about me. My name is Adam Campbell, I'm 21 years old (22 in October), 6 ft 4, 95kg and I like training. I have worked in the fitness industry for a while and have spent the last 2.5 years working for monster supplements. I lived in hull for all of my life but am now moving to London on the 1st September to try some new things. I will be living with 3 of my friends in north London and plan on literally training all day every day.

I am going to be starting a 12 week programme to improve performance in a number of areas of fitness. I will be logging everything on here and video logging it all on YouTube. I will almost certainly be extending the 12 week programme as I will want to carry on with my goals but I will set myself some short term goals to achieve in that time.

I have been training about 7 years and have done lots of different types of training. The majority of that time has been strength / bodybuilding type training. I have done nearly every routine in existence and experimented with as much as I possibly could. I feel I now know what works and what doesn't work for me. I have also done MMA, kickboxing, boxing and a few other sports over the years and want to get back into it after about a 4 month break.

*Goals:*

My goals are purely performance based. I believe if my diet is ok the aesthetics will take care of themselves. I hate getting too hung up on how I look as it just ends up depressing me. Therefore I will concentrate purely on getting better at the activities I am partaking in rather than feeling fat or scraggly all the time. I do want to increase on my muscle mass and measurements but I feel it is unlikely with the amount of fitness work I will be doing. So my goals are as follows:

*Strength:*

220kg deadlift - currently 200kg

160kg squat - currently 130kg (I'm totally rubbish at these)

150kg bench - currently 140kg

These are all 1RM and my current best ever lifts.

*Fitness:*

Run 5km in under 25 minutes

Complete a 300 workout in less than 20 minutes

I will be training with my friend omar who is a PT and very physically fit. I will be training him on weights and he will be training me on fitness work so it's like we both have a free PT.

*Flexibility:*

I aim to improve flexibility in all areas. I will be doing flexibility training every day without fail.

*Speed:*

I will be trying to improve my speed and agility as well. It's something I have never trained for and am looking forward to doing it. I will post my 100m time when I have recorded it.

*Muscular endurance and bodyweight training:*

100 press ups (proper style, no bouncing, chest to floor)

30 overhand chins (wide grip with no swing, chin over bar to full lockout).

As you can see I have a lot of goals so the training plan needs to be pretty complex. I will be training for probably about 2.5 hours per day split into a cardio and a weight session.

*Weight training:*

The weight training routine will follow a few basic principles. The main goal is strength but I will also be training for hypertrophy as well. These are the basic principles I will follow throughout my weight training plan:

Aim to hit both types of muscle fibres (fast and slow twitch)

Aim to utilise both myofibrillar and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy

First exercise is always the main compound lift of 3 x 3 reps

First exercise is always progressive overload (aim to increase reps or weight each week)

2nd exercise is more isolation and used to pre-exhaust.

3rd exercise is a compound lift with higher reps than the 1st exercise but the target muscle will fatigue due to pre-exhaustion.

4th exercise is an isolation exercise performed in the FST-7 style (12 reps then stretch the muscle for 30 seconds, then 12 reps then contract the muscle for 30 seconds. Repeat for 7 sets)

The first 2 exercises are the same every week to aim for progression but the second 2 exercises will change every workout. This is to keep the muscle constantly shocked from different angles etc and to keep the viewers interested on my videos.

So those are my basic principles. I will now lay out a sample routine for the week. The exercises highlighted in red are constant and the others will change each session.

Monday - Legs

Calf raises - 10 sets of 10-20 reps

Squats - 3 x 3 reps

Leg press - 3 x 8-12 reps

Stiff leg deadlift - 3 x 8-12 reps

Leg extensions - FST-7

Tuesday - Chest + abs

Bench press - 3 x 3

Incline flyes - 3 x 5-6

Decline Bench press - 3 x 8-10

Cable crossovers - FST-7

Abs routine

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - Back + calfs

Deadlift - 3 x 3

Weighted Chins - 3 x 8

T-Bar row - 3 x 6

Close grip pull down - FST-7

Calf raises - 10 x 10-20 reps

Friday - Shoulders + abs

Seated Barbell press - 3 x 3

Upright row - 3 x 8

Seated machine press - 3 x 5-6

Lateral raises - FST-7

Abs routine

Saturday - Arms

Overhead dumbbell extension - 3 x 5 reps

Weighted dips - 3 x 5 reps

Cable pushdowns - FST-7

Seated dumbbell curls - 3 x 5 reps

Standing rope hemmer curls - 3 x 8

Preacher curls - FST-7

Sunday - Abs and explosive workout

Hanging leg raises - 3 x 10

Sit ups to stand - 3 x to failure

Side crunches - 3 x 10

Power cleans and jerk - 3 x 10

Explosive chins - 5 x to failure

Box jumps - 5 x 10

Clap press ups - 5 x to failure

For cardio i will be doing 5k m jogs, spin classes (spinferno is a spin class in 30 degree heat!!), hill sprints and park workouts. Park workouts will involve things like chins, dips, and other bodyweight stuff.

*Weekly routine:*

Monday AM - 5km run

Monday PM - Legs

Tuesday AM - Boxing - 45 minutes

Tuesday PM - Chest

Wednesday AM - spinferno

Wednesday PM - Rest

Thursday AM - Hill sprints and park training

Thursday PM - Back

Friday AM - Boxing - 45 minutes

Friday PM - Shoulders

Saturday - Arms

Sunday - abs and explosive training


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Diet:

My new goal is to drop some bodyfat again. after my holiday i gained 31lbs in just over 3 weeks. I am a fat mess lol. I currently weigh 97kg and want to get back down to about 85kg before i start gaining lean muscle again. I enjoyed being ripped and lighter and feel that carrying unneccessary weight will be detrimental to most of my goals. Im sure i will feel skinny and rubbish but i enjoy the challenge of dieting.

HOWEVER, due to the massive amount of cardio and trianing i will be doing and the fact that i have no time limit the weight loss will be slwo so as to not lose muscle. i will not be following my 1400 calorie pre-holiday diet. my diet will be as follows.

Anyway here is my diet for during the week. It will be the same every day except for the evening meal which I will vary (due to filming healthy meal preparations and so that I don't go mad).

7:00AM - 2 scoops myofusion - *50g protein, 10g carbs, 5g fats 300 cals*

9:00AM - 200g sweet potato + 150g chicken - *40g protein, 40g carbs, 320 cals*

11:00AM - 1 x CNP flapjack Bars - *18g protein*, *35g carbs, 7g fat, 275 cals*

12:30PM - 250g rice + tin tuna - 40g protein, *70g carbs, 5g fats, 485 cals*

2:30PM - 2 scoops myofusion - *50g protein, 10g carbs, 5g fats, 300 cals*

4:30PM - 200g sweet potato + 150g chicken -* 40g protein, 40g carbs, 320 cals*

5:30PM - train - 50g Maltodextrin - *200 cals*

6:30PM - PhD Recovery 2:1 - *24g Protein, 48g carbs, 288 calories*

7:30PM - evening meal (will differ day to day) - *aim for 500 cals*

10:00PM - 2 scoops myofusion - *50g protein, 10g carbs, 35g fats, 300 cals*

*
*

totals -

*protein - 370g*

*
carbs - 395g*

*
fats - 18g*

*
calories - 3000 roughly*

This is a large amount of calories but I have a VERY fast metabolism and will be training an incredibly large amount so I feel it will be a suitable level to start on.

I will lower it progressively each week to maintain steady fat loss and potential muscle gain.

*Supplements*:

The supplements I will be taking will vary but my basics will be protein, post-workout recovery shake and a pre-workout drink.

I am planning on testing out as many supplements as I can along the way and reviewing them so keep an eye out for product reviews.

This 12 week training plan will also be done naturally without any prohormones or steroids.

Anyway, thanks for reading this incredibly extensive plan for my next 12 weeks training. If you have any questions or suggestions please feel free to fire away.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

first training session today.

didnt do calfs as i did them on saturday and they are still totally knackered!!

the workout was pretty good but light. have had problems on legs with heavy weights in the past so will build it up slowly.

squats:

100kg x 3 x 3

leg press:

200kg x 2 x 8

200kg x 6, drop to 150kg x 5, drop to 100kg x 8

stiff leg deadlift:

70kg x 3 x 8

leg extensions:

70 x FST - 7

then did 20 minutes stretching.

I'm playing tennis this afternoon for cardio.

my diet has been nothing like what i had planned due to not having the food in the house (damn living on my own) but i have had eggs and protein shakes etc in the same amounts to make the same calories as my diet had planned.

anyway if anyone wants to watch the video of my training session its here:






skip to 2 minutes if you dont want to listen to my daft voice babble on.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome read mate, cant beleive nowone commented on that. You seem to know exactly what you want and how to get it, hope it all goes well! All day training will be fun  ! Will follow this one! Are you looking to compete?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks man 

nah not looking to compete. dont have the strusture to compete in bodybuilding (too tall and thin) and im no way strong enough to compete in powerlifting etc. just train for personal challenges and to test out different training and diet plans etc to see what works (can give better advice then). thanks for your support though dude.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah cool man, looking at avi, you have loads of potential! Im sure if you stick at this and eat big for a year you can make some huge gains! Good luck man


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

trained chest and abs this morning. was a really good session. Im quite enjoying doing weights first thing in the morning as it feels like im recovering all day. diet has been pretty good. not exact as i would want but totally clean and with plenty of protein.

todays training:

bench press:

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3, drop to 100kg x 5, drop to 60kg x 10

incline flyes:

24kg x 8

30kg DB's x 2 x 8

incline bench press (reeeeal slow)

60kg x 3 x 8

cable flyes:

FST-7

Hanging kneed raises:

3 x 8

cable crunches:

3 x 15

boxing:

3 x 5 minute pad rounds.

I feel really good. im enjoying living in london in my new house. I need to do more shopping but food costs too much money lol.

Been writing some articles as well so if anyone wants to read them they can be found on fitmag (FitMag | Your Online Health & Fitness Resource)

video for todays workout:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guys. had yesterday off training and just chilled in order to recover. legs were aching and chest was ruined so needed a rest really.

trained back this morning, went really well. had an awesome session. I was quite surprised on chins as i managed 14, even with being fat nowadays.

anyway heres the workout:

deadlift?:

100kg x 6 warm up

140kg x 5 warm up

180kg x 3 x 3

chins:

14, 10, 7

T-bar row machine:

50kg x 3 x 8

FST-7's on the individual cable machine

then did 20 minutes stretching.

its been an awesome training week so far. everything going really well.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

trained shoulders today. good workout again:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

i sweat way too much lol.

dont laugh at my calves. im wearing shorts lol.

AAAAAAAAAAARMS!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good reading adam , like t.woody says,you seem to have your head screwed on and know what you want......good luck


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good reading adam , like t.woody says,you seem to have your head screwed on and know what you want......good luck


thanks pal


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

back day today.

quick update on things other than training as you can see that in the videos.

diet:

diet has been the least structured diet ever created by man. My only focus is to not eat crap! i have had no biscuits, chocolate, take away, fizzy drinks or anything even remotely bad. I am only eating low GI carbs and loads of protein, with a small amount of fat depending on the meat. However the quantities are the main concern lol.

yesterday i ate:

3 large chicken breasts

3 grilled steak burgers

a 10oz steak

some sweet potato

5 or 6 protein shakes.

its what i imagine a viking would have eaten lol.

weight training is going great. cant complain about that at all. i feel like im getting stronger and im enjoying the routines.

cardio is not going as planned. im playing tennis every night and that is good cardio but i need to do more circuit training and more boxing. its just hard on my own. I will get it sorted though.

diet has been much the same today. just loads of meat. lol.

anyway back training was really good. take a look


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

just realised i missed off legs from monday. here is the vid:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

-AC- said:


> i sweat way too much lol.
> 
> dont laugh at my calves. im wearing shorts lol.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAARMS!!!


nice workout mate, very strong aswell!

whats the grimey song at 3mins 15? during tricep workout please?!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

quick shoulder update for you guys.

had to do arms on the end as i cant train tomorrow. good session:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys. wasnt planning on training today but by 6pm was getting withdrawal symptoms so decided to train. i decided to be crazy and do some circuits so we did a push circuit. heres what we did.

3 times round.

Bench press - 60kg x 10 reps

Clean and press - 60kg x 5 reps

Bench dips - 10kg plate x 15 reps

clap press ups - x 15

1 arm dumbell snatch - 30kg x 5 each arm

times:

-AC- - 2:43, 2:35, 3:24

Omania - 4:19, 3:18, 3:17

then did hill sprints on the treadmill:

15 degree incline - 8.5mph

30 seconds sprint, 30 second stretch, 30 second walk on treadmill next to it.

6 goes each.

then the gym closed.

I really enjoyed it. i will film the circuit next time although you will see me crying like a little girl. my fitness is poor to say the least. Im going to try and do circuits at least twice per week from now on.

Ive also written a new routine to start in a couple of weeks time. the one im doing at the moment is far too bodybuildery and i want more suited to developing my performance in all areas of fitness, strength and endurance.

anyway, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

chest training today guys.

hope everyone had a good workout. mine was ok. diet was ok on saturday then ate pure crap on sunday. didnt train yesterday due to my knee hurting but will do legs tomorrow.

here are the 2 latest videos. my supplement plan and the chest workout:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

trained back today. was a really good workout. was in the gym for ages. take a look.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

shoulder session yesterday. was really good actually.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry guys just another quick update:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually cant handle how popular my log is. come on guys stop asking me so many questions. i dont have time to answer them all


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Following your log mate, good to see what others do and like the fact you mix things up a little each time. Not got any questions right now though!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

legs today was awesome.






On a totally seperate note ive changed my mind about what im doing AGAIN!!

new training plan starts monday. right from the start of this log i had set goals and didnt want to do the standard bodybuilding routine. however it just so happened that i fell into one. well from monday this shall be no more.

here is the new routine and diet (gotta lose some fat)

AC and Omania's awesome new workout

AC's Day -

9:00am - 50 press ups, 100 crunches, 50 leg raises, 20 handstand press ups, 20 close grip press ups, 20 reps each hand with 200lb gripper

9:30am - 2 scoops myofusion

11:00am - 4 whole eggs + 4 egg whites

1:00pm - 200g wholegrain past + 1 tin tuna

2:00pm - gym

3:00pm - PhD Recovery

5:00pm - 1 chicken breast

7:00pm - 2 scoops myofusion

9:00pm - 1 chicken breast

11:00pm - 2 scoops myofusion

Monday - Push Day

Flat bench - 3 x 3

Incline bench - 3 x 5

Shoulder press - 3 x 5

Power cleans - 3 x 8

Weighted dips - 3 x 5

Calves - 10 x 10

Tuesday - Pull + legs circuit

Wednesday - Pull Day

Deadlift - 3 x 3

Weighted chins - 5 x 5

Barbell row - 3 x 8

Underhand chins - 3 x to failure

Dumbbell hammer curls - 5 x 8

Abs

Thursday - Push Circuit

Friday - Off

Saturday - Legs

Squat - 3 x 3

Leg press - 3 x 5-8

leg extensions - 5 x 8

calves - 10 x 10

Abs

Sunday - off

Example push circuit -

Bench press x 10- reps

Clean and press x 5 reps

Bench dips x 10 - reps

Clap press ups x 15

Dumbbell snatch x 5 each arm

Example pull circuit -

Deadlift x 20

Chins x 15

Box jumps with medicine ball x 15

Barbell row x 15

Power clean x 10

Squat jumps x 10

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

yo guys. trained shoulders yesterday and had a pretty good session.

I really cant wait to start my new routine.

diet has been spot on. Doing the timed carbs diet and i feel great.

anyway here is the shoulder session:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

first day of my new routine yesterday. It was actually really fun.






Some more supplements arrived this morning which is will review later today.

ALSO got a package containing loads of grenade clothing!! big thanks to Al at grenade for sending me my new video uniform. they look awesome.

circuit training later which should kill me. wish me luck.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

first day of circuit training. was horrible but fun at the same time.






Times were a bit rubbish but hoping to improve on them pretty quickly. i think sub 4:30 would be a pretty awesome time. I could do about 4:50 i reckon now if i didnt mind throwing up.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

had a good workout today. did some deadlift which was easy. gonna go up to 190kg or maybe 200kg next week and see how it feels. my shoulder is really hurting though i think from tennis. may have to rest it a bit. dunno how im going to be able to do that with a push circuit tomorrow.

anyway here is todays workout:






ps. sorry about the crap camera work on the chins


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great log mate, and well explained in your vids.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

after an average weekend i was looking forward to a good push day today.

overall a pretty good workout. my shoulder is still hurting a bit but not enough to properly stop me training.

check out the video:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

trained back!!

deadlifted 200kg for 3 reps without straps or hooks. tore my hands to shreds but i was pleased with myself for doing it properly.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

had a good session today.

felt pretty strong.

gonna go for a set of 100kg cleans next week. i reckon i could get a few reps.






im pretty sure im fat again lol


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you mates with Josh Large at all?

Good log by the way.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

stuboy said:


> Are you mates with Josh Large at all?
> 
> Good log by the way.


It depends entirely on what he's dont to you. lol.

yes I am. although i now live in london and hes still up north in hull.

do i dare ask why you ask?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Done a training course with him back in March at Nottingham and i remember him talking about his mate Adam.

Keep it going.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

stuboy said:


> Done a training course with him back in March at Nottingham and i remember him talking about his mate Adam.
> 
> Keep it going.


oh cool. what a weird coincidence.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Defo mate, he's a good lad. Is he not on here?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

stuboy said:


> Defo mate, he's a good lad. Is he not on here?


no he got banned lol.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

200kg x 5 deadlift. yeah buddy!!






I did end up going out last night. dont remember a thing. good times.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks man. my actual birthday is in 2 days but just wanted to celebrate last friday as people cant on wednesday. im glad at least one person said it lol.

push day was fun today. check it out:


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

All quiet mate, how's it going?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry man yeah its all good. i had a mental breakdown at the end of this video so decided not to post it. but here goes:






and here is the latest one:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

my guns are well hench innit


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

had fun with push day today


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

back at workout gym on the weekend. best gym ever. lifted 210kg. i want better!!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I did the 220kg deadlift!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

thats 30kg added to my deadlift so far in this log. im super duper happy.

however i was training on my own so didnt film it lol. however i am sure i will do it again next week so look out for the video


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one! Not surprised you're a little bit happy about that!

Just out of interest, where did you get the belt you wear for your deadlifts? Looking to get a decent one like that.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont actually know as it was a gift. however the best belt that i have had (which was stolen!! [email protected]) was a a titan toro lever belt. it is so strong and convenient with the lever.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/titan-toro-lever-belt/prod_517.html

its cheaper on monstersupps but they are currently out of stock. it is worth it in my opinion though.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Great log mate. Wish i had the time to get back into it but my job takes up 11 hours of the day and the kids take up the rest. Still do bits at home but just not the same.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Not surprised someone nicked it! £75 is alot though, maybe if/when i have spare cash laying about!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

push day:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

did the 220kg deadlift AGAIN today. after that i did 1 with 200kg then 12 reps with 180kg!!!! that was painful. the video will be up tomorrow.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

finally got the deadlift video sorted 

im pretty happy with the 180kg x 12


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

i have a new routine.

its a very odd routine but im so bored of push pull legs that i wanted to do something totally random and more bodyweight orientated. also im enjoying the cleans and stuff so i thought i would do more explosive stuff.

anyhoo here it is:

Day 1 - explosive upper body

Day 2 - Bodyweight training and abs

Day 3 - lower body

Day 4 - bodyweight training and abs

Day 5 - upper body strength

Explosive upper body -

Power cleans - 5 x 5

Split jerk - 3 x 5

Smith machine bench press - 5 x 8

Cable punches - 5 x 8 reps

Explosive dips - 5 x 10 reps

Power rope pushdowns single arm - 5 x 10 reps

10 minutes stretching

Bodyweight training 1 -

Chins - 5 x to failure

Static hold chins - 3 x to failure

Inverted row - 3 x to failure

Hyperextensions - 3 x 10 reps

Hanging leg raises - 3 x 10

Plank - 3 x 60 seconds

Press up plank to side plank - 3 x 10 each way

Frog holds - 5 x to failure

Lower body -

Box jumps - 3 x 5

Forward jumps - 5 x length of studio

Explosive box lunges - 3 x 10 reps

Calfs - 10 x 10

20 minutes stretching

Bodyweight training 2 -

Frog holds - 3 x to failure

Clap press ups - 5 x 20 reps

Incline press ups - 5 x 10 reps

Handstand press ups - 3 x to failure

Dip holds - 3 x 60 seconds

Plank - 3 x 60 seconds

Upper body strength -

Deadlift - 6 sets

Machine flyes - 5 x 5

Smith machine bench static holds - 3 x 10 seconds

Dumbbell curls - 5 x 10 reps

20 minutes stretching

this will hopefully improve my bodyweight conditioning, aid my cardio, help with tennis, still allow me to be super strong on deadlift and also just have a bit more fun with training.

any thoughts peeps?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

90kg clean and jerk. my bodyweight overhead


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great clean and jerk. Did it take you long to get the hang of doing them to start with? Be good to see how you get on with the explosive stuff, are you gonna stick with a workout log after the 12 weeks is up?

Good luck with the tennis! FTW yeah


----------

